# " Have you shot yourself lately"



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

_,,, let's try not to shoot ourselvs, it always hurts more the next day:blink:_
 
WestwoodHomes 
I can vouch for the shooting yourself thing. Stapled two of my fingers together with a 2"x1/2" ss staple shot from a HITACHI n5010a last week. Haven't felt pain like that in a long time

OUCH Dang That reminds me about 20 years ago working with this funny boy and we were putting up lath with 2 1/2" staples and he shoots his thumb right through the middle of the nail, where as one side of the staple was in his nail and the other was in the plywood:w00t: man was he screeming His fen thumb was stapled to the wall:clap: and I had to pull it out, I used pliers he screemed a lot, went to the ER the bone was fine the next day he was back to work and couldn't use his left thumb:sad:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Double shoot with the headless pinner*

Double shot with the headless pinner two days back.

Love those small nails. Scared me more than it hurt 

:blink:


----------



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

Been quite a while, but into the thumb with an 18 gauge brad.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Shot myself in the base knuckle of an index finger with an 8d siding nail. It stuck, but it didn't penetrate, thankfully! I couldn't bend that finger for over a week


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

I had a hand one time screw a self-driller right through his index finger. We were installing some metal studs. He was holding a back up for himself while drilling the screw. Drilled it dead center through his finger.I think it was like an 1 1/4" screw. He didn't scream or anything. I watched the entire thing, could not believe my eyes. He said, "I just drilled through my finger." I said, "OK, well put in reverse and back it out." And it came right out. Off to the ER we went. Blood everywhere.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

cdkyle said:


> I had a hand one time screw a self-driller right through his index finger.


I was screwing down a floor late one night, in a hurry, tired ... You can probably see where this is going ... :shutup: 

Drill driver slipped out of the screw head and jammed straight through the side of the index finger of the hand that was feeding the screws. I can say with authority, that was slightly uncomfortable when it happened. I'm not sure, but I might have used a few naughty words when it happened as well.:whistling


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Years ago, a friend of mine managed to shoot a 1/4" crown staple directly into his right eye, while loading the gun.

He pulled it out and drove himself to the ER.

The doctor told him that the worst thing he could've done is remove the staple.

My friend, who happens to irrigate when he talks, jumps in close to the doc and says "Let me smash your hand with a hammer and you try not to grab it!":furious:


----------



## charlesmd (Jan 18, 2008)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Double shot with the headless pinner two days back.
> 
> Love those small nails. Scared me more than it hurt
> 
> :blink:


 
Yep. I was using a brad nailer and the nail went into the wood, hit a knot and came back up through my finger. It freaked me out when I realized I couldnt pull my hand from the wood.


----------



## smuhhh (Dec 30, 2010)

I haven't nailed myself (yet) but I have screwed myself. A few months ago I was trying to toe screw a joist and got the angle wrong and put the screw into the palm of my hand. It didn't go too far in, but I did have to back the screw off so I wouldn't rip my hand up even worse. It was a very odd feeling. Actually... I put a screw through a counter top into my hand recently too. That one really sucked. :furious:


----------



## jdorpaudi (Nov 11, 2010)

not me. and not lately, but my boss, who this happened to about 20 years ago, got shot in the eye with a framing nailer. somehow someone on the second floor of a house frame missed what he was trying to nail and the nail ricocheted and went in sideways to his eye. didnt lose his eye sight from the nail, but it got infected weeks later and no more sight. needless to say he is about safe use of nailers.
he said for about a month he would fall off walls about 10 times a day.
its too bad for him because at the time he was trying to get onto the fire department....
it was funny, one time his glasses fell into some concrete, he picked em up, cleaned of the side with the good eye and kept working, concrete all over half his glasses. haha, i was laughing pretty hard.


----------



## SteveFramer (Jan 4, 2011)

:laughing: Whenever I hire a new guy I know that this topic of conversation has to be had in the first two weeks. It's a stalwart in the getting-to-know-you process.

Not for nine years now, is my answer (if it weren't for a lucky sh*thooker popping out between fingers we'd be talking two). It's always do-able, but you like to think you've moved on from inflicting certain types of pain on yourself.

My first year of framing was a bad one for shooting myself... always 3 1/4" sticks. First time I just about passed-out and puked. After that, I swear the nail had been ripped out and launched hundreds of feet down the street before my spiker even hit the ground. A mutilated t-shirt bandage held on with electrical tape later and you were back on the gun.

I find it amazing that we can look back almost fondly at these incidents of minor trauma infliction. None of my own accidents come close to the worst I've heard from the countless guys this subject has been talked about with. Thankfully.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

A. Spruce said:


> I was screwing down a floor late one night, in a hurry, tired ... You can probably see where this is going ... :shutup:
> 
> Drill driver slipped out of the screw head and jammed straight through the side of the index finger of the hand that was feeding the screws. I can say with authority, that was slightly uncomfortable when it happened. I'm not sure, but I might have used a few naughty words when it happened as well.:whistling


I've had the same thing happen a couple times, once the tip punched through my finger nail back by the cuticle. Very painful experience that one was.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I love these stories....just reading them making me feel pain in my finger....or where ever the person shot themselves...when I am using the gun I always think about these stories and try to keep my hand at least as far from the tip of the gun as is the length of the nail i am driving. Only one I always get myself with is the micro pinner. "Just one more here...OWWW, DAMNIT!" The usually curve back out at some odd angle and always seem to be impossibly longer then I remember.

I equate it to playing Russian Roulette at times...


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

Nailed myself to the crown on a cabinet couple years ago, unluckily I did not realize it till I jumped off the deck. F-in ouch!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yea the pinner got me once:blink:


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

8 in my index finger a few years ago, thankfully it didn't go into the bone.


----------



## packer_rich (Dec 27, 2009)

*nailed it!*

I shot 2 nails into my thumb, years ago. I was working under a set of stairs, bump fired the nail gun, 2 nails came out at once.I don't know how they both fit in the barrel of the gun, but they were right next to each other in my thumb. When I walked out of the garage to show my partner, he thought I was playin'. It was cool out and I had brown jersey gloves on. Funny part was when i got to the hospital, they had me wait for a while in the waiting room. I was told to keep my hand above my heart to keep it from bleeding badly. I got some strange looks from the others waiting in the ER. I wish I could post a pic of the x-ray


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Once in the Foot & once in the left hand with a framing nailer, Then doing base trim I changed back to 1" trim nails for the outside corner (I did not see the 3 - 2" nails waiting for my Thumb..................Owwww That Hurt the worst.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Nailed three fingers on my left hand together (3" spike)

Put one in the side of my hand just below my left thumb, came out just below my pinkie on the other side (3" spike)

Couple times finish nails on door casing hit screws and turned around exiting through my finger (finish nails)

It's all part of the job. thankfully I still have all my fingers and toes.


----------



## T&S contracting (Nov 9, 2009)

i shot a 16d through my finger a couple weeks ago and im gonna try not to do that again lol it didnt hurt till the next morning


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

_let's try not to shoot ourselvs, it always hurts more the next day:w00t::clap:_


T&S contracting said:


> i shot a 16d through my finger a couple weeks ago and im gonna try not to do that again lol it didnt hurt till the next morning


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I shot a 1-1/2" long 1/4" crown staple through my index finger several years back. One leg went through the bone. Pulled it out, cleaned it up a bit and went about my business. That night, we went to the dentist office where my wife is a hygienist and took an x-ray. You could see a couple of tiny fragments of bone suspended in the tissue but the hole made in the bone was a clean one. It never really even hurt much, not even the next day.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

txgencon said:


> I shot a 1-1/2" long 1/4" crown staple through my index finger several years back. One leg went through the bone. Pulled it out, cleaned it up a bit and went about my business. That night, we went to the dentist office where my wife is a hygienist and took an x-ray. You could see a couple of tiny fragments of bone suspended in the tissue but the hole made in the bone was a clean one. It never really even hurt much, not even the next day.


" not even the next day":no:


----------



## SK Remodeling (Feb 8, 2009)

I finally figured out how to post pics


----------



## SK Remodeling (Feb 8, 2009)

I was up on a 6' ladder holding one end of a 16' 2x6 for fascia, My brother on the other end. It was the last piece of the job. as I went to shoot it my ladder slipped. The gun went off and shot a 16 ring shank straight through the middle of the ring finger bone , just above my hand and it came out my palm. It drove my hand against the board and pinned it there. I told my brother DON'T DROP THE BOARD! I threw the gun down and we both slowly walked down our ladders. I had him hand me the skill saw and i cut a 1' chunk off. I sat down and analyzed the situation to see if i could pull it out and realized i couldnt and needed to go to the emergency room. I sat in the waiting room for 40 min with the wood stuck to my hand.:furious: Then they called me for an x ray. Thats when they saw it went dead center through the middle of the bone. The doctor himself seemed puzzled about what to do, he wants me to wait for the orthopedic to get out of surgery.. They offered me morphine but I didnt take it so I could have my head clear and see what they planned to do. The doc talked about pulling it back out the way it came in. I knew that wouldn’t work . I basically told him what to do. I said we have to clip the head of the nail and pull my hand up off the board. Apparently they don’t have any fancy medical tools for cutting nails because he called maintenance and a guy in a blue jumper walks in holding a pair of klines.:laughing::laughing::laughing: I said “thats all you got?” And then he showed me a pair of side cutters. I said “those will work.” The doc shot some novacaine in my hand and we drove my hand down so the maintenance man could cut the nail head. Then the doctor and myself held the board down and pryed my hand up. IT TOOK A LOT OF FORCE TO PULL THE NAIL OUT OF THE BONE! They took an xray and the doc was shocked it look like nothing ever happened . This happened on Friday on a 3 day weekend and I went back to work Tuesday to do a kitchen cabinet install.
That was a little over a year ago. There is still a little stiffness when I try to clench my fist but over all I use it like it never happened.


----------



## SK Remodeling (Feb 8, 2009)

I kept the board with the nail here is a pic of me holding the board as I was when it went through my hand. You can see the scar below the nail and the blood on the board. It didnt bleed much until it was removed


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

3" double shot from gun right through middle finger nail up to the nail head. The 5 novacaine shots under the fingernail hurt more than the nail did.


----------



## CastleCo (Jan 10, 2010)

I hit a knot with a 3 1/4 stick nail sending it 1 1/2 inches into the knuckle of my thumb. For some reason there was hardly any pain. I pulled it out and went back to work. I was def feeling the pain the next day.

My brother put a 3 1/4 stick straight into his thigh. It went in so far that it was pulling his jeans in. He couldn't bend his leg so we had to put him in the bed of the truck and take him to the er. Luckily he missed the major veins.


----------



## poisonfangs (Jul 20, 2009)

Few years back I was framing a wall on the deck parallel to another guy doing the same. His gun came up a bit high and the business end engaged sending a 16 into my patella tendon right below my knee. I didn't even know what hit me as my leg locked up and I hit the ground. As I laid there in awe everyone wanted to be the one to pull it out! I pulled it out stuck it in my hat and finished my wall and the day.


----------



## Valuster (Jul 25, 2010)

Does this count?
I had just pulled a stringline taut, then it seemed the string broke.
I go to reset it and the nail was gone!

It was stuck in my upper arm. :blink: About 2 inches of it. It took a minute before i even knew it was there. I couldnt feel it and there was no pain til i pulled it out. It wasnt even bleeding.
——
On another occasion,
Two guys were framing a deck. The guy with the gun was holding the trigger and bumping. Long story short, they were passing each other and his gun bumped the guys upper butt! :thumbup: The nail sunk all the way and they couldnt pull it out! The doctor ended up having to get pliers. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Valuster said:


> Long story short, they were passing each other and his gun bumped the guys upper butt! :thumbup: The nail sunk all the way and they couldnt pull it out! The doctor ended up having to get pliers. :thumbsup:


Dam gotta becarefull Nailed in the ask lol


----------



## LEVELBEST (Dec 28, 2006)

Personally, I have had nails turn out of cabinets and go into a finger several times, but only once have I actually had a nail go in where I couldn't get my hand off of something. That happened as I was nailing a return to a handrail, and the nail(only had 2-1/2" nails left that day), made a complete loop, entering my birdie finger between the first and second section and my hand was stuck to the rail which was already fastened to the wall.

I called for my helper to come downstairs and give me a hand, no pun intended, and he said "hold on a minute". He had no clue what was going on, obviously. So I reached in my belt and grabbed the nail pullers and pulled it on through. Couldn't move that finger for a week.

BUT THE WORST was my first boss in construction. He dropped a Hitachi framing nailer while on a ladder, and reached to catch it........he caught it, right around the grip and trigger and then the safety bounced right on his knee cap, shooting a 16 framing nail directly through the knee cap.

AWFUL!


----------



## LEVELBEST (Dec 28, 2006)

On the other hand, again no pun intended, I have had a "devil horse" fishing lure with four treble hooks on it hit me square in the face and get stuck, too. Sitting in the front seat of a two seat Jon boat and my brother-in-law(not at the time) zipped off a cast only to backlash his reel and hit me right in the side of the face.

A doctor that lived across the street decided that he couldn't back the hooks out because two were in past the barbs, so he cut the lure off of my face and surgery to remove what was left followed for a few hours later.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Shot a stainless 2 1/2 wire collated ring shank right between the joint above my knuckle on my index finger--the head of the nail was pushed tight against the skin--didn't hurt til the meds wore off.

Also, was holding a crown moulding outside corner return while one of the guys was using my pinner to pin nail it with 1 3/8" pins. As I was holding the joint tight, I said, angle that thing down, because those pins tend to angle out if your not careful. He didn't listen & I got a pin nail that went right through the bottom of my thumb & through the top of my thumbnail. That hurt like hell for days!!

Another time I was cutting a piece of trim, the scrap fell to the floor so I bent down to pick it up. On my return trip up it felt like someone clubbed me in the head with a bat. I looked up, nothing fell on my head, then I looked straight & one of the guys was nailing a stud on the edge just enough to activate the mechanism but far enough away to shoot the 16 penny right at my head at the EXACT moment I happened to be bending over--from 10 feet away. Again--hurt like hell for a couple of days.

I've got another 3" scar on my left wrist that also was from one of the guys I used to work with. Since I've been on my own---no accidents.:thumbsup:


----------



## Madmaxz (Dec 19, 2010)

Shot a 16g finish from a paslode through the tip of my index finger sideways a month ago. scared the S out of me but surprisingly didnt hurt till the next day


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Years ago had a friend (who was also a high school shop teacher) who was building his own house. I was on site one day watching him installing floor joists.
H would hold the trigger down on the nail gun and bump - but his reaction time was slow. On several occasions I saw him drive two nails before getting the gun back away from the joist. On one occasion he put in three nails - one sunk, one sticking out about an inch, and the third sticking out about 2 inches, nice and evenly spaced about an inch apart. 

I told him he should revise his technique before he nailed his foot to the floor. Several days later he made a trip to the ER - while nailing a rim joist, he put one through his thumb, through the joist, and through his index finger. EMT guys cut out a section of rim and hauled him off.....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Madmaxz said:


> Shot a 16g through the tip of my index finger scared the Sh!t out of me but surprisingly didnt hurt till the next day


 _let's try not to shoot ourselvs, it always hurts more the next day_:w00t::clap:


----------



## Fighting Fish (Jan 6, 2011)

Anyone else laugh when sk071077 said that he "analized" the situation. I don't know, that seems a bit extreme.


----------



## Chris Apple (Sep 3, 2010)

I shot a ton of nails over the last 15 years but Ive yet to shoot myself. KNOCK KNOCK KNOCK! I have came close a few times.


Now, I have had another guy put a framing nail through the palm of my hand.....:shutup:


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Got shot just last week, Hitachi hanger gun shot 1 1/2 hanger nail into a frozen lvl, which in return shot up right in my eye. Does that count?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Yea no doubt. That little bone would have shattered. I was so pissed that I shot myself I finished nailing the roof off before looking, could feel the blood filling my boot.:laughing:


----------



## eugenius (Feb 11, 2011)

Shot myself once about 27 years ago at the ripe old age of17. We had ( my dad) had just made the transition to pnu's I was giving a newbie a lesson in nail gun safty. Air hose attached, gun loaded, I aimed downrange and pulled the trigger, See, nothing happened, you have to press the safty at the same time. So I procede to slap the safty w/ my left hand:clap:to show him it will not shoot if the trigger is not depressed also. Some where along the line I had a finger on the trig, so w/ a deft slap of the left hand I shot a duo;fast 606 thru the center of my hand.The newbie looked as suprised as me, I'm sure. 


COULD I BE A CANIDATE FOR THE DARWIN AWARD1


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

In 1979 I got shot by a jealous girlfriend with single ott buck shot. 2 pellets out of 20 hit me in the left foot after they went through the bathroom wall and found me finally getting out of the bed to get the gun from her. Obviously I was too late. That was incredibly loud. Felt like I was hit with a baseball bat.

Like the rest of you have said, that hurt like heck the next several days. And all my friends and coworkers still think it's funny. Go ahead and laugh. It is funny now but it was touch and go when the cop showed up to the hospital.:laughing:


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

3 1/4" through the tip of my left thumb a couple of months back, straight right to left underneath the nail, missing the bone. Smarted pretty good for a week or so. That'll teach me to hold a short cripple and nail it on bump. 

Had Antonio pull it out with pliers, then was pissed I didnt think to take a picture. Briefly thought about putting it back in for the picture, but decided against. Wrapped it up with a strip of t-shirt and duct tape, sat down for a minute and then back to work. The plumbers were amazed I didnt (a) go to the hospital or (b) go home and asked me about it for like the next two weeks.


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

No but a couple years ago I did run a number 2 Philips head right through the top of my thumb:furious:

Was trying to reach into a hard area holding the screw with left hand and applying to much pressure with the righ when drill slipped and went right through my right thumb nail and into my thumb you should have seen the blood when I pulled that tip out :whistling:


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Every once in awhile when putting up soffit I will get myself with a 1/4 crown staple. Mostly when trying to shot at more of an angle then I should be.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Randy Bush said:


> Every once in awhile when putting up soffit I will get myself with a 1/4 crown staple. Mostly when trying to shot at more of an angle then I should be.


 yea i'm hip to that one 7/16s crown staple pops through the 1x furring and tags me in the finger i feel dumb when that happens:furious:


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

Have I got a story for you. A guy that used to work for us would screw around and shoot the air out of our 15ga nailer. He shot my brother in the leg with it. My brother was is horrible pain thinking the high air pressure pulled a muscle. Fast forward a year.. Come to find out their was a nail in his leg and it worked its way out the other side of his leg.


----------



## rosethornva (Aug 15, 2010)

Gus Dering said:


> In 1979 I got shot by a jealous girlfriend with single ott buck shot. 2 pellets out of 20 hit me in the left foot after they went through the bathroom wall and found me finally getting out of the bed to get the gun from her. Obviously I was too late. That was incredibly loud. Felt like I was hit with a baseball bat.
> 
> Like the rest of you have said, that hurt like heck the next several days. And all my friends and coworkers still think it's funny. Go ahead and laugh. It is funny now but it was touch and go when the cop showed up to the hospital.:laughing:


Y'all have the most interesting stories...

I swear, you need to approach Hollywood with a story idea like, "The Contractors of Madison County" or something.


----------



## fdbservices (Feb 27, 2011)

I have removed a few roofers from the roof with the aerial ladder truck during my years on the fire dept. Mostly nails in the knee cap, which tends to lock the knee up...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

fdbservices said:


> I have removed a few roofers from the roof with the aerial ladder truck during my years on the fire dept. Mostly nails in the knee cap, which tends to lock the knee up...


 Hummm:blink: I wonder why they don't pull it out and unlock the knee and get back to work:whistling


----------



## HabenichtHomes (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes, I have shot myself before. But lately? No! I learned to keep my fingers away from the reach of the nail the first time.

fdbservices, that sounds painful. How was the roofer in a position to go into your knee though? What were you doing?


----------



## fdbservices (Feb 27, 2011)

My knee? No wasn't in mine. I was on the rescue call to remove him from the roof. I drove the big red truck with the 105' ladder


----------



## HabenichtHomes (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes reading your post again that makes more sense. For some reason I read "roofers" as a colloquial term for a roofing nail. Thought you were responding to a fire and got a nail in your knee *somehow.* The sentence didn't make a lot of sense that way, but oftentimes people do write things in a nonsensical way.  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

No not lately:whistling


----------



## annstar (Aug 9, 2011)

Shooting yourself seems to be part and parcel of the job... Saying that I've never shot myself, touch wood!


----------



## Spike7 (May 18, 2012)

fdbservices said:


> I have removed a few roofers from the roof with the aerial ladder truck during my years on the fire dept. Mostly nails in the knee cap, which tends to lock the knee up...


i shot myself in the knee with a 2 inch staple( when i was 20) , putting up sheathing on the exterior of a wood frame house 

just like you said . it just froze right up.

the boss had me use a staple gun on with no saftey , so it just shot on contact 
. shot a whole wall , my arm got tired , and i dropped it to my side , and that nail gun bounced right on my knee ,and of course it blew that staple in me 
( those were the stupid days when we smoked our lunch ,.i`m sure you know what i mean)
went all the way in ,except for maybe a 1/4 inch

the guy with me was laughing so hard , i had to pull it out myself with pliers.
didn`t hurt , but just froze right up


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Did you have your finger on the trigger:blink: or did it shoot by itself:blink:


----------



## VAviaCo (Sep 3, 2008)

The first framer I worked for had those orange/red Senco guns. Late 80's. Shot myself in the index finger once and thumb the next time, just nailing studs to plate on the ground and gun double shot. Went and had a doctor pull them out both times. 
That was a long time ago and I haven't repeated. Did crack a big trapazoidical window while nailing trim around it though. That costs more than either of the finger hits.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Back in my younger days building chicken barns I was running down the roof on the purlins I had just nailed on, with a coil nailer in my hand with my finger on the trigger. Stumbled slightly and jammed the nose of the gun into my knee...didn't fire but I felt the trigger tighten up under my finger..I think my heart may have skipped a beat or two!


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Every time I pass a gun around behind my back, I can hear a doctor's voice saying "So tell me again how you shot yourself in the a**.":laughing:


----------



## D. Jones Const (Dec 31, 2009)

Shot my finger thru the knuckle last winter with a 2 1/2" siding coil nail and it still hurts


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

When I was 16 I was nailing two girder trusses together. I was was shooting through the truss plates and caught a ricochet in the bicep. Just the head of the bent 16d was sticking out. I instantly pulled it out, no blood just a hole, still have a small scar. 

My grandpa's a doctor, freaked when I showed him. He said I would have bled out before I got to the ground if it would of hit the artery.:sad:your not supposed to pull them out:no:


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

Not recent but just dug this beauty up


----------



## Spike7 (May 18, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Did you have your finger on the trigger:blink: or did it shoot by itself:blink:


lol , thanks for pointing that out !
yeah , i think i had my finger on the trigger.
hey ! i said i smoked my lunch o.k!?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Had a boss shoot an 8 in his shin we had to hook it with a cats paw and smack it out. Thought for sure we would get to roll up early. That son-a ***** worked limping the full day.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

I never went home early for a nail shot. I'm just an ass like that


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CanningCustom said:


> I never went home early for a nail shot. I'm just an ass like that


Never slowed me down either:no: quick look around, nobody saw it yank it out and back to work.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Never slowed me down either:no: quick look around, nobody saw it yank it out and back to work.


what if your bone is split..
what about hammer vs thumbs
when i did mine, it swelled sooo ****ing much i could not use it at all


----------



## A-1 Interiors (Oct 12, 2011)

never myself but i have had drywall screw sunk into me by someone else on 2 occasions had to back them out by hand the first twist always hurts like heck


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Never slowed me down either:no: quick look around, nobody saw it yank it out and back to work.


Ever since I have been running the show I have shot myself twice. Once thru the bottom of the fatty part of my arm and the other thru my hand. Taped it up and never missed a beat.

My way of thinking has completely changed now that I own the company. It takes a lot for me to roll up and go home.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

I got a 16 gauge in the finger a couple times but I keep my fingers back now too. 

My cousin hit himself in the index finger with a 2 1/2" 16 Gauge. He had put a 2 X 3 inside a metal stud to attach a door frame. Forgot he had the longer nails in the gun and fired it right into the hand he was holding the frame with. His left hand was wrapped around the stud and bad. Swelled up instant. Thought he hit the bone.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

I've shot myself a few times with finish guns, one ricocheted off my tooth last week actually. Bumped the rung of a ladder twenny feet up and it shot back in my face.

Seen 16's twice before on the job. Look like they hurt, but guys were able to shake it off....

But i gotta say a serious smack to a finger with a framing gun can do a lot more damage... I've torn my thumb to pieces.... actually i would call it exploded it. Then the lingering pain for several days.... then the blood blister and dealing with relieving the nail pressure... then the nail hanging by a piece of meat a month later.... i think that's worse....


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

I've got a 23 guage nailer that kinda scares me right now. It sinks an 1 3/8" pin into pretty much anything. The safety is a double trigger, so if you are moving fast you could easily put one into yourself. Unlike a framing nailer its really easy to get complacent because it just makes a little click. I would hate to have to dig one of them out of my hand.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

schaefercs said:


> Not recent but just dug this beauty up


New meaning to having your knee pinned.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Trying to pin some old blind nailed fiber cement siding...

Just yanked it out and kept on going.. getting pretty stiff now


----------



## huskerred (Aug 28, 2012)

Had a finish nail shot in my knee a few weeks back, didn't hurt until I noticed it sticking out of my jeans.


----------



## execute.method (Sep 22, 2013)

*First post. Had to contribute*

Hi all,
I don't mean for this to be my first post, but I HAD to contribute to this thread.

I am a finish carpenter by trade and this happened back in August.

I clipped it with ***** and then pulled it out the top.

The other guy on my crew said, "Damn, you didn't even scream". LOL. 

This is nothing compared to having you chin/teeth knocked in by a ratchet under 1000lbs of force.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

execute.method said:


> Hi all,
> I don't mean for this to be my first post, but I HAD to contribute to this thread.
> 
> I am a finish carpenter by trade and this happened back in August.
> ...


Nice one! :clap:


----------



## execute.method (Sep 22, 2013)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Nice one! :clap:


Thanks.

I literally bled like a stuck pig when I pulled it out. 

I would have done the old tp/napkin and duck tape bandage, but I have been keeping a first aid kit in the truck for a few years. This is the first time I needed to get it out.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

execute.method said:


> Hi all,
> I don't mean for this to be my first post, but I HAD to contribute to this thread.
> 
> I am a finish carpenter by trade and this happened back in August.
> ...


Nice way to introduce yourself! Welcome aboard!


----------



## execute.method (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks Brian.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

About 2 weeks ago while boxing in some pipes I had a feeling that it wasn't going to end well while framing around aome plumbing. So I decided to keep my hand in harms way. I guess I was right, cause ended up pinning my 2 fingers together thanks to a knot that I didn't see.


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

While at work trying to move to fast, I had a drywall gun clipped to my belt with a 11/4 fine thread on the end. It grabbed the gun and somehow dropped it nosecone straight down. The screw went through the leather on my boot and about 3/4 into the upper part of my foot, hurt like hell. 
Then on a side job the kid that was working with me, framing some walls, was going to slow and testing my patience. So like an *******, I grabbed the nail gun and showed him how to toenail studs. boom boom boom.... Then I get real ticked that he showed no inititive to take over I get to the corner stud and really get flying boom boom boom Mother [email protected]##er. clipped off end of stud sending a 3'' hot dipped plus ringshank about 2'' into my right hand. RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE HO


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

ubcguy89 said:


> I get real ticked that he showed no inititive to take over I get to the corner stud and really get flying boom boom boom Mother [email protected]##er. clipped off end of stud sending a 3'' hot dipped plus ringshank about 2'' into my right hand. RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE HO


Because it's cool to be a hot head in front of your customer


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

schaefercs said:


> Because it's cool to be a hot head in front of your customer


honestly I am a union commercial carpenter, it was a side job for the owner of the company I work for best friend. so in that case being a hot head was probably the right thing to do as I am known to be a pusher.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Last time I shot myself, I had my thumb too close when I was building a wooden box, the 16ga hit a knot, did a 180 out the top and went through the side of my thumb.


----------



## Hand Drive (Sep 6, 2011)

my scariest was with a 16D hand drive nail nailing down a 14 1/2" plate block and set the nail two taps and wacked it hard third tap to drive it home.hit the edge of the nail and it came flying up through the stud bay bouncing a few times before connecting with my eyeball. that was a loud pop/thud that I never want to hear again. had my eye checked and everything was good- I have worn safety glasses all day everyday ever since and have been hit in eye two more times from nail guns with safety glasses on and nail bouncing up through until it connected in my eye after ricocheting off inside of safety glasses!! Also had a couple of pinners to the fingers and a plumbers pipe to the eye when entering the building out from the bright sun and the plumber pulling pipe to the third floor. I've seen a few gnarly hand shots on the jobs with a framer, not me though someone else. also had a 2" trim nail 3D ricochet shot stick to my safety glasses while shooting up bed mould on a covered porch. that was the weirdest thing seeing the nail fly at you and sticking to your safety glasses, zero time to react at all...


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Years ago a guy working for me was framing walls with a pos Senco SN325. It was really hot and sweaty. He dropped the gun but caught it by the trigger just as the safety hit the knot on the laces of his shoe. It buried the nail in his foot. He spent 2 days in the hospital and a month on WC.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

On the subject of the nail in the eye. I got shot in the eye with a 10penny hanger nail out of my hitachi teco gun. First thing on a winter morning. Went to nail a hanger on a lvl and the nails weren't sitting right in the gun. So when i pulled the trigger the nail came out sideways at a 135psi and blasted me in the eye. Dropped me like a sack of potatoes.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CanningCustom said:


> On the subject of the nail in the eye. I got shot in the eye with a 10penny hanger nail out of my hitachi teco gun. First thing on a winter morning. Went to nail a hanger on a lvl and the nails weren't sitting right in the gun. So when i pulled the trigger the nail came out sideways at a 135psi and blasted me in the eye. Dropped me like a sack of potatoes.


I know 2 guy that are blind in one eye because of a accident just like that one you had with the teco gun.
How did your eye take it??


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Broke all the blood vessels in the eye and almost ruptured the retina. 135psi from less than 3ft will kick your ass pretty quick.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ubcguy89 said:


> honestly I am a union commercial carpenter, it was a side job for the owner of the company I work for best friend. so in that case being a hot head was probably the right thing to do as I am known to be a pusher.


How does that side work coincide with union principles. .....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CanningCustom said:


> Broke all the blood vessels in the eye and almost ruptured the retina. 135psi from less than 3ft will kick your ass pretty quick.


Does it still work?


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

ubcguy89 said:


> honestly I am a union commercial carpenter, it was a side job for the owner of the company I work for best friend. so in that case being a hot head was probably the right thing to do as I am known to be a pusher.


Being a pusher and a d1ckhead are two different things. A kids safety is more important than your ego.


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

Going a little slow and not shooting yourself with a nailgun is much faster than raging for a few minutes and then going to the hospital.


----------



## Hand Drive (Sep 6, 2011)

steex said:


> Going a little slow and not shooting yourself with a nailgun is much faster than raging for a few minutes and then going to the hospital.



I avoid heated people who are using nailguns at all costs. I also avoid people who think throwing their hammer is a way to solve problems, flying hammers solve nothing!

as a side note, thanks for the ad block in your sig, am trying it out now and blocks the ads for sure!


----------



## C2projects (Jan 9, 2013)

ubcguy89 said:


> While at work trying to move to fast, I had a drywall gun clipped to my belt with a 11/4 fine thread on the end. It grabbed the gun and somehow dropped it nosecone straight down. The screw went through the leather on my boot and about 3/4 into the upper part of my foot, hurt like hell. Then on a side job the kid that was working with me, framing some walls, was going to slow and testing my patience. So like an *******, I grabbed the nail gun and showed him how to toenail studs. boom boom boom.... Then I get real ticked that he showed no inititive to take over I get to the corner stud and really get flying boom boom boom Mother [email protected]##er. clipped off end of stud sending a 3'' hot dipped plus ringshank about 2'' into my right hand. RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE HO


You deserved to get shot acting like jackass. Acting like that doesn't make people want to work harder it makes them want to find someone else to work for.

I've shot myself twice. Once I was real lucky.
The first time I was building a set of stairs for a deck and had my nailer at a weird angle it went Into the palm of my hand. It didn't hurt at first but then about an hour later it got real stiff. Worst part about it the next day I had another job that required a lot of digging. Ended up being 7 tones of dirt dug by hand cause there was no bobcat access.

Second time I was framing the second floor of a house. Just got a new gun and I wasn't used to the sensitivity of the safety. With my previous gun I had to press pretty hard to shoot a nail. I went to move the gun and had my finger on the trigger and bumped my foot. Luckily it hit my composite toe and curled out. I counted my blessing that day that's for sure


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Does it still work?


I dont know havent touched it since.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

CanningCustom said:


> I dont know havent touched it since.


I think he means your eyeball


----------

